# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الهولال يشطب علاء الدين وحمودة وصدام ومنير

## مرهف

*من داخل اجتماعهم الذي انتهي قبل قليل
اتتنا هذه الاخبار الطازجة
الهولال قرر شطب هؤلاء
علاء الدين وحمودة بشير
وصدام الدروشاب ومنير
خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية
...
*

----------


## كورينا

*بكرة الكوتة حتزيد
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بكرة ان شاء الله الزعيم سيقرر شطب الذين اجتمعوا للشطب
ضربة جزاء :

أول القيس قطرة
*

----------


## جواندي

*هههههههه

اتشطبي
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*وتاتي البقيه بعد الخبت
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*لسسسه  اللستة ح تطول وتطول
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*معقول يا جماعه الرشاريش يشطبو علاءالدين ؟؟
دى مناوره لا ندرى ما ورائها !!
*

----------


## ودالمحجوب

*هيثم في علاء الدين بقعد عارقين ليه دا مالياور بتاعه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*طيب خلو منو؟؟؟؟هسا دا ما الفريق كله....ممكن تكون دى مناورات ساى علينا بى كورتنا وبس...

تقبل مرورى واحترامى
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*بعد الهذيمه التاريخيه غدا 
سوف لن يكون هناك هلال يشطب
منه لاعب
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*خبر  حلو يا مرهف , زادك الله حلاوةً وقبولا ً , وأجمل مافى الخبر شطب علاء شلاليت وحمودة 
رافس النعمة .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الشطب قابل للزياد مساء غدا
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*غداً ياذن الله يساهم وارغو ورفاقه فى ذيادة الغلة من ضحايا مجزرة الشطب  
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*دي البداية والنهاية بكرة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا مرهف العدد قابل للزياده ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كيف يعني الهلال يشطب علاء الدين
وعلاء الدين انا بعتبره الدينمو المحرك للهلال
ما ان يغيب الا وينهزم الهلال
                        	*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*إنشاء الله بعد بعد سويعات سوف يشطبون الفريق كله إنـشـــــــــــــــــــــاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سجيل !

*الهـلال لا يستطيـع و لـن يشطـب عـلاء الديـن يوسـف مهمـا إن كانـت الأسباب !!


 
كـل الــود

*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*دا كلام لتشتيت العقول الفاهمة ..
انسو سسسساكيت ِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِ
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*لو شطبوا شلاليت الا يأجزولهم .
*

----------


## عمادالدين مختار

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كان اسمه الهليل
                        	*

----------


## احمراني

*اللهم شتت شملهم 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ياساتر استر دا كلام شنو دا
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*والبقيه (قارورة +التهاون +سادمبا +ولدنا المعز ) تاتى 
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*ديل بس!! لالا لسع زيدوهم شوية
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*هذه مناورات ما قبل القمة و تسلم حبيبنا ايهاب
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*دى  مناورات ساى .... الناس ديل غلبتم الحيلة 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا شيخ 
فريق الهلال كلو علاء الدين شلاليت لو تم شطب علاء الدين الرماد كال حماد !!


*

----------


## كورينا

*يا مرهف أنا خايف يكون دهـ كمين 
عملوهو ليك الجماعة إياهم
معقولة بس يشطبوا علاء شلاليت
*

----------


## ashraf21

*وهيثم بيجي دوره الليله بعد الكورة 
بعد مايشوت ليهم باقي االموية العندهم
هههههههههههههههههههه
اتشطبي؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شوش79

*ياجماعه علاءالدين دا مسجل للناس ديل بعقد ثلاثه سنوات 
هل في قانون او اي حاجه تاكد فكه 
لكن لصحه الكلام دا وتحليل من قبل ايام قرات بوستر لي الماستر جواندي بقول انو علاءالدين مش للوالي ابكي ليه عشان اضمو للصفوف الزعيم والوالي رفض ليه ابقي في شراره حاصله داخل الزريبه 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اذا طالتهم صفعة الزعيم فان الشطب سيكون على قفا من يشيل
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يا لطيف الطف 
الزعيم حااااااااااضر

*

----------


## حفيد برعي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

طيب خلو منو؟؟؟؟هسا دا ما الفريق كله....ممكن تكون دى مناورات ساى علينا بى كورتنا وبس...

تقبل مرورى واحترامى






ده الكلام يابرنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دي حركات هلالية معروفة حموده معليش بنزينو كمل لكن علاء الدين ومنير الانتر لااعتقد
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*شهرا ما عندك فيهو نفقة ما تعد أيامو
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الباقين يحقلو راسهم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كشف الشطب الليلة ما بيرحم
*

----------


## ابراهيم خواجه

*انا مرخابي منذ 30 عاما والله انت يالمريخاب غير طولة اللسان ما عندكم حاجه الهلال انهزم من حي العرب 2 / صفر وانهزم من هلال كادوقلي 2 / صفر ويجي يهزم المريخ 2 / صفر يااخوان افضل الهلال و لا المريخ
الناس ما تتكلم و تخدر المريخاب فريق المريخ غير فريق مأهل لمنازلة الهلال كل المبارات الكسبها المريخ
كانت بمساعدة التحكيم و الحظ فريق غير منظم في كل الخطوط من الحارس الي راس الحربه انشاءالله انا ماحاشجع المريخ الا بعد ذهاب كربوني و اتباعه و شطب كل من 3 حراس حافظ و محمد كمال و اكرم 
خط الدفاع شطب سفاري و طارق مختار و نجم الدين و بله جابر خط الوسط باكمله لاسانا و سعيد السعودي والشغيل و راجي عبدالعاطي و فيصل العجب ( خالص نهايته ) الهجوم عبدالحميد السعودي ومصعب عمرو غيرهم من الاعبين ليس لهم ولاء و حب للشعار 

الباقي الباشا و موسي الزومه و قلق و حارس السنيه و عبدالرحيم و حمد عباس ووارغو و كلاتشي و طمبل
يجب اختيار الاعبين العندهم ولاء وحب للشعار اولا وثانيا بعد يتم عملية استخبارتية منذ ما كان صغير هل هو مرخي او هلالي 

والله لو الهلال عمل اعداد منذ بداية الموسيم و دفع كل مستحقات لاعبين صدوقني كان هزم المريخ اكثر من نصف دسته . كل الصرف علي لاعبين المريخ ايش النتيجه الدوري الممتاذ بتتحكم فيه مباريات القمه الاثنين فقط
دون النظر الي باقي المباريات . حاجه الثانيه الاعلام يتدخلوا حتي في الامور الفنيه و الاداريه و غيرها من الامور حتي اللحظه ما حصل قراءة لعامود صحفي هلالي يتحدث فيه عن امور اداريه و فنية
                        	*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

*الله اعلم ياشباب
*

----------


## بدوري

*مصادرك الجابت شطب علاء الدين غير موثوق فيها.
                        	*

----------


## الكناري

*كلام غريب لا يصدق ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمحجوب
					

هيثم في علاء الدين بقعد عارقين ليه دا مالياور بتاعه




 كلامك صاح ولدنا هيثم في علاء قاعد 
علاء و عمر وهيثم وكاريكا والمعز اي كلام بتقال عن شطبهم كذب
:1 (29):
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

كيف يعني الهلال يشطب علاء الدين
وعلاء الدين انا بعتبره الدينمو المحرك للهلال
ما ان يغيب الا وينهزم الهلال









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سجيل !
					

الهـلال لا يستطيـع و لـن يشطـب عـلاء الديـن يوسـف مهمـا إن كانـت الأسباب !!


 
كـل الــود










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

هذه مناورات ما قبل القمة و تسلم حبيبنا ايهاب




يا جماعة الناس ديل علاء الدين شلاليت دا عندهم زى قلق عندنا يعنى القلب النابض بالنسبة ليهم مع أنو تنعدم المقارنة بين الأثنين و طبعاً الكفة هنا معروفة بترجح منو و بصراحة هم متمسكين بيه زى الغريق المتشبس بقشة .
*

----------


## حيدر محمد احمد

*ما اظن و ما بصدق
                        	*

----------

